# FIESTA PARTY WEEKEND JAN. 4-5 2013 CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN LAUGHLIN NV



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*COME PARTY WITH US THIS COMMING 2013!!*

*HOSTED BY **HAPPY TIMES EVENTS*
*AT THE TROPICANA IN LAUGHLIN NV. THE NORTH PARKING LOT.
*
*1RST,2ND,3RD PLACE TROPHY'S FOR ALL CLASSES. AND CASH AWARD'S FOR BEST OF SHOW.
*
*LIVE MUSIC WITH ROOM PACKAGES AND FREE CONCERT IN THE CABOOSE LOUNGE 7 PM TO 11 PM- 11 PM TO 3 AM.
*
*MORE INFO BELLOW IN FLYER.
*


*ROLL CALL!!!!*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on January. Calling all heavy hitters....$1000 Best of Show!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down AGAIN!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you all in January!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnny48 (Oct 8, 2009)

Louie, are you still having the show in May?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

johnny48 said:


> Louie, are you still having the show in May?


Speaking for Louie, yes.mTherevwill be a Laughlin Car Show every 4 months. jan, May, Sept starting this coming Jan.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Peep's are wondering if we can get a full list of catagories for the show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This money can help pay-off those holiday credit card bills...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

2013 will be here b4 you know it. A lot of money at stake here....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Category list being worked on.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Category list being worked on.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

$$$$$$$$


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WILL THERE BE CASH PRIZES FOR LOWRIDER BIKES? $1000 OR WHAT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

SORRY NO CASH PRIZES FOR BIKES. THERE WILL BE A PEDAL BIKE CATAGORIE WITH TROPHYS:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW :thumbsup:


Happy Times said:


> SORRY NO CASH PRIZES FOR BIKES. THERE WILL BE A PEDAL BIKE CATAGORIE WITH TROPHYS:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolGroupeELA (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Always great show with Happy Times! Post any info on the classes when you can. Trying to talk some people into bringing more than 1 car, also interested on motorcycle class or classes, alot of local riders. Just want to tell them a for sure, recent car and bike show had no motorcycle classes. I need to stay past the show and have some drinks this time. Shoot me some flyers when you can, or through John, a few more old school riders been moving into town...


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

CAR CLASSES ARE 30 40 50 60 70 AND UP TRUCK CLASS 1ST 2ND 3RD BEST PAINT 1ST DISTANCE TRAVEL 1ST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION 1ST BEST MUSCLE 1ST 2ND 3ND ORIGINAL RESTORED 1ST 2ND 3ND TOP PICK MO TORCYCLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PEDAL BIKE 1ST 2ND 3RD TROPICANA CHOICE 1ST OVERALL BEST 1000 DLLS 1ST 500 2ND 250 3ND PLUS TROPHY FOR 1 2 3


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Times said:


> CAR CLASSES ARE 30 40 50 60 70 AND UP TRUCK CLASS 1ST 2ND 3RD BEST PAINT 1ST DISTANCE TRAVEL 1ST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION 1ST BEST MUSCLE 1ST 2ND 3ND ORIGINAL RESTORED 1ST 2ND 3ND TOP PICK MO TORCYCLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PEDAL BIKE 1ST 2ND 3RD TROPICANA CHOICE 1ST OVERALL BEST 1000 DLLS 1ST 500 2ND 250 3ND PLUS TROPHY FOR 1 2 3


:thumbsup: Are wire wheels allowed on "original restored"? Or era correct after market aka supremes, or only stocks? Also is there anything for imports? Just asking, Thanks Louie


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

STOCKS ONLY :thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Times said:


> CAR CLASSES ARE 30 40 50 60 70 AND UP TRUCK CLASS 1ST 2ND 3RD BEST PAINT 1ST DISTANCE TRAVEL 1ST CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION 1ST BEST MUSCLE 1ST 2ND 3ND ORIGINAL RESTORED 1ST 2ND 3ND TOP PICK MO TORCYCLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PEDAL BIKE 1ST 2ND 3RD TROPICANA CHOICE 1ST OVERALL BEST 1000 DLLS 1ST 500 2ND 250 3ND PLUS TROPHY FOR 1 2 3


Hey louie have you been looking into adding another catagory for the pedal bikes or a best bike of show so we dont discorage other pedal bike builder's from comming out?  Also my mother was wanting to know if your still interested in the ceramic plaques for part of award's.


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

THANKS MATT WE ARE STILL TRYING TO WORK THAT IN AND TELL YOUR MOM I AM STILL WORKING ON THAT TELL HER THANKS VERY MUCH:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ANY PICS OF LAST YEARS WINNERS AND OF THE SHOW


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

THIS IS THE FIRST FIESTA PARTY CAR SHOW IN JAN AND SECOND FOR CINCO DE MAYO AND SIXTH FOR THE VIVA SHOW IN OCT GO TO YOU TUBE UNDER HAPPY TIMES CINCO DE MAYO FOR VIDEO


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Times said:


> THIS IS THE FIRST FIESTA PARTY CAR SHOW IN JAN AND SECOND FOR CINCO DE MAYO AND SIXTH FOR THE VIVA SHOW IN OCT GO TO YOU TUBE UNDER HAPPY TIMES CINCO DE MAYO FOR VIDEO


THANX:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Had a lot of fun at the last one.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week baby. $1000 for best of show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Next week baby. $1000 for best of show



That's a lotta feria in these times...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Right around the corner ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com



You should come and enjoy the show Paul


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good show. maybe during the summer bro. im broke after christmas


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Ill be there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Ill be there


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way to the breakfast buffet, then to set up the Dj equipment baby. Show starts today Friday at noon and ten am Saturday morning.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT can't wait


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Kilque,Majestics, Devotions setting up. Where's the low lows at? $1000 best of show baby but the lot is full of Hot Rods, nice ones.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

show was a good turn out. lots of nice rides out there. congratts to all the ww
winners. we will see you all in may!


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

any pic


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

COPPERTONECADI said:


> any pic


will have pics up in next day or so. no net at the hotel..


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Great show


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Had a blast at the show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lowlinc93 said:


> Had a blast at the show



Don't forget our Cinco de Mayo weekend at the Tropicana homie...


----------



## swings (Sep 24, 2012)

any pics? :drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

swings said:


> any pics? :drama:


What happens in Laughlin, stays in Laughlin...sorry.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

swings said:


> any pics? :drama:


 RITE HERE BRO! LOL.


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

soits been a couple days still nothing........:dunno: come on pic


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPPERTONECADI said:


> soits been a couple days still nothing........:dunno: come on pic


There won't be any, we're all old school folks still ain't up on this thing called uploading.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally forgot about the pic's for this thread. so here they are, like the saying goes, better late then never.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

That's all i got.


----------

